# Suche Gästepass für ne Freundin



## MaraxuS (18. Mai 2012)

Moin.

Ich selbst spiele D3 seit Release über den WoW Jahrespass, habe also selbst keinen GP zur Weitergabe erhalten.

Ne Freundin von mir ist begeistert und möchte sich das unbedingt selbst mal anschauen. Leide brauchen wir dafür einen Gästepass.

Wäre jemand so nett, mir nen Key per PM zu schicken? Gebt Euch nen Ruck! Die Gute ist Single und sieht gut aus. ;-)

Wir alle wollen doch mehr Mädels in unserem neuen Lieblingsspiel!


----------

